# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  فضل الشكر ومنزلة الشاكرين عند رب العالمين

## أحمد عرفة

فضل الشكر ومنزلة الشاكرين عند رب العالمين د / أحمد عرفة 
عناصر الخطبة:
  1-    فضل الشكر في القرآن والسنة.
  2-    أنبياء الله عز وجل والشكر.
  3-    مع سلفنا الصالح والشكر.
الموضوع وأدلته  فضل الشكر في القرآن والسنة:
قال تعالى: (فاذكروني أذكركم واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون) [البقرة: 152].
وقال سبحانه وتعالى: (وإذ تأذن ربكم لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم ولئن كفرتم إن عذابي لشديد) [إبراهيم: 7].
وقال عز وجل: (والله أخرجكم من بطون أمهاتكم لا تعلمون شيئاً وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة لعلكم تشكرون) [النحل: 78].
وأخبر سبحانه أن رضاه تبارك وتعالى في شكره فقال تعالى: (إن تكفروا فإن الله غني عنكم ولا يرضى لعباده الكفر وإن تشكروا يرضه لكم) [الزمر: 7].
وأخبر سبحانه وتعالى إنما يعبده من شكره فمن لم يشكره لم يكن من أهل عبادته فقال تعالى: (واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون) [البقرة: 172].
وأثنى الله سبحانه وتعالى على أول رسول بعثه إلى أهل الأرض بالشكر فقال: (ذرية من حملنا مع نوح إنه كان عبداً شكوراً) [الإسراء: 3].
ووصف الله تعالى الشاكرين بأنهم قليل من عباده فقال تعالى: (وقليل من عبادي الشكور) [سبأ: 13].
وأخرج البخاري ومسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قام من الليل حتى تفطرت قدماه فقيل له أتفعل هذا وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر؟ قال: (أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً؟).
وأخرج الإمام أحمد في مسنده والترمذي في سننه بسند صحيح عن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لمعاذ: (والله إني لأحبك فلا تنس أن تقول دبر كل صلاة: اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك) [صحيح الجامع (7969)].
وورد في الأثر أن الله عز وجل يقول: (أهل ذكري أهل مجالستي وأهل شكري أهل زيادتي وأهل طاعتي أهل كرامتي وأهل معصيتي لا أقنطهم من رحمتي إن تابوا إلي فأنا حبيبهم وإن لم يتوبوا فأنا طبيبهم أبتليهم بالمصائب لأطهرهم من المعايب).
وأخبرنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الشكر يحفظ النعم وذلك لما رواه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن الله ليرضى عن العبد يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها ويشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها).
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما أنعم الله على عبد نعمة فحمد الله عليها، إلا كان ذلك الحمد أفضل من تلك النعمة) [رواه ابن السني عن أنس وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (5562)].
وأخرج أحمد والترمذي عن ثوبان أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ليتخذ أحدكم قلباً شاكراً ولساناً ذاكراً وزوجة مؤمنة تعينه على أمر الآخرة).
وأخرج الترمذي بسند حسن عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إذا مات ولد العبد قال الله تعالى لملائكته قبضتم ولد عبدي؟ فيقولون: نعم، فيقول: قبضتم ثمرة فؤاده؟ فيقولون: نعم، فيقول: ماذا قال عبدي؟ فيقولون: حمدك واسترجع فيقول الله: ابنوا لعبدي بيتاً في الجنة وسموه بيت الحمد).
وأخرج مسلم في صحيحه عن صهيب بن سنان رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (عجباً لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله له خير وليس ذلك لأحد إلا للمؤمن: إن أصابته سراء شكر فكان خيراً له وإن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيراً له).
وحقيقة الشكر ظهور أثر نعمة الله على لسان عبده: ثناء واعترافاً وعلى قلبه: شهوداً ومحبة، وعلى جوارحه: انقياداً وطاعة.
الحمد لله كلمة كل شاكر قال سيدنا عبدالله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما: الحمد لله كلمة كل شاكر وأن آدم عليه السلام قال حين عطس: الحمد لله.
وقال الله لنوح عليه السلام: (فقل الحمد لله الذي نجانا من القوم الظالمين).
وقال إبراهيم عليه السلام: (الحمد لله الذي وهب لي على الكبر إسماعيل وإسحاق).
وقال سليمان وداود عليهما السلام: (وقالا الحمد لله الذي فضلنا على كثير من عباده المؤمنين).
وقال لنبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام: (وقل الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولداً).
 وقال أهل الجنة: (الحمد لله الذي أذهب عنا الحزن).
الشكر بالقلب واللسان والجوارح أما الشكر بالقلب فهو أن يقصد الخير ويضمره للخلق كافة وأما باللسان: فهو إظهار الشكر لله بالتحميد.
وأما بالجوارح: فهو استعمال نعم الله عز وجل في طاعته والتوقي من الاستعانة بها على معصيته فمن شكر العينين أن تستر كل عيب تراه لمسلم ومن شكر الأذنين أن تستر كل عيب تسمعه فهذا يدخل في جملة شكر هذه الأعضاء.
أنبياء الله عز وجل والشكر ها هو نبي الله نوح عليه السلام قال الله تعالى عنه: (إنه كان عبداً شكوراً) [الإسراء: 3].
قال محمد بن كعب: كان نوح إذا أكل قال: الحمد لله، وإذا شرب قال: الحمد لله، وإذا لبس قال: الحمد لله، وإذا ركب قال: الحمد لله فسماه الله عبداً شكوراً).
وعن مجاهد في قوله تعالى: (إنه كان عبداً شكوراً) قال: لم يأكل شيئاً إلا حمد الله عليه، ولم يشرب شراباً قط إلا حمد الله عليه، ولم يبطش بشيء قط إلا حمد الله عليه؛ فأثنى الله عليه أنه كان عبداً شكوراً.
وها هو خليل الرحمن سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام:
قال تعالى: (إن إبراهيم كان أمة قانتاً لله حنيفاً ولم يك من المشركين. شاكراً لأنعمه اجتباه وهداه إلى صراط مستقيم) [النحل: 120-121].
وهذا نبي الله موسى عليه السلام:
قال تعالى: (يا موسى إني اصطفيتك على الناس برسالاتي وبكلامي فخذ ما آتيتك وكن من الشاكرين) [الأعراف: 144].
أي اخترتك على أهل زمانك بالرسالة الإلهية وبتكلمي إياك بدون واسطة (فخذ ما آتيتك) أي: خذ ما أعطيتك من شرف النبوة والحكمة (وكن من الشاكرين): واشكر ربك على ما أعطاك من جلائل النعم.
اعملوا آل داود شكراً قال تعالى: (ولقد آتينا داود منا فضلاً يا جبال أوبي معه والطير وألنا له الحديد. أن اعمل سابغات وقدر في السرد واعملوا صالحاً إني بما تعملون بصير. ولسليمان الريح غدوها شهر ورواحها شهر وأسلنا له عين القطر ومن الجن من يعمل بين يديه بإذن ربه ومن يزغ منهم عن أمرنا نذقه من عذاب السعير. يعملون له ما يشاء من محاريب وتماثيل وجفانٍ كالجواب وقدور راسيات اعملوا آل داود شكراً وقليل من عبادي الشكور) [سبأ: 10-13].
ورد في الأثر: لما قيل لآل داود (اعملوا آل داود شكراً) لم يأت على القوم ساعة إلا وفيهم مصلى.
وقال داود عليه السلام: (يا رب كيف لي أن أشكر وأنا لا أصل إلى شكرك إلا بنعمك قال: فأتاه الوحي: يا داود أليس تعلم أن الذي بك من النعم مني؟ قال: بلى يا رب. قال: فإني أرضى بذلك منك شكراً).
وقال سليمان بن داود عليه السلام: (رب أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت علي وعلى والدي وأن أعمل صالحاً ترضاه وأدخلني برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين) [النمل: 16، 19].
وقال لما جيء بالعرش ووجده مستقراً عنده: (قال هذا من فضل ربي ليبلوني أأشكر أم أكفر ومن شكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فإن ربي غني كريم) [النمل: 40].
وهذا هو الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم هو سيد الشاكرين محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وسلم وانظر معي كيف كان شكر سيد الخلق صلوات الله عليه وسلامه:
أخرج أبو داود والنسائي عن أبي أيوب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (كان إذا أكل أو شرب قال: الحمد لله الذي أطعم وسقى وسوغه وجعل له مخرجاً) [صحيح الجامع (4681)].
وأخرج الحاكم في المستدرك عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (كان إذا أتاه أمر يسره قال: الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات، وإذا أتاه الأمر يكرهه قال: الحمد لله على كل حال) [صحيح الجامع (4649)].
وأخرج الإمام أحمد في مسنده أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (كان إذا عطس حمد الله فيقال له: يرحمك الله، فيقول: يهديكم ويصلح بالكم) [صحيح الجامع (4754)].
سلفنا الصالح وشكر الله عز وجل صديق الأمة سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه كان من دعائه رضي الله عنه: (اللهم أسألك تمام النعمة في الأشياء كلها والشكر لك عليها حتى ترضى وبعد الرضا والخيرة في جميع ما تكون فيه الخيرة بجميع ميسر الأمور كلها لا معسورها يا كريم).
فاروق الأمة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: (لبس قميصاً فلما بلغ ترقوته قال: الحمد لله الذي كساني ما أواري به عورتي وأتجمل به في حياتي).
يا لها من نعمة لو يعلم العباد شكرها كان علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه إذا خرج من الخلاء مسح بطنه بيده وقال: يا لها من نعمة لو يعلم العباد شكرها.
وعن علي رضي الله عنه أنه قال لرجل من أهل حمدان: (إن النعمة موصولة بالشكر، والشكر متعلق بالمزيد، وهما مقرونان في قرنٍ، فلن ينقطع المزيد من الله عز وجل حتى ينقطع الشكر من العيد).
وقال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه: من لم يعرف نعمة الله عليه إلا في مطعمه ومشربه فقد قل علمه وحضر عذابه.
وكان الحسن البصري إذا شرب الماء قال: الحمد لله الذي جعله عذباً فراتاً برحمته. ولم يجعله ملحاً أجاجاً بذنوبنا.
وشرب ابن عمر رضي الله عنه ذات مرة فبكى.. ولما سئل ما يبكيك؟! قال: تذكرت هذا الماء البارد إذا اشتهيته يوم القيامة فخشيت أن يقال لي: (وحيل بينهم وبين ما يشتهون) [سبأ: 54].
ومر وهيب بن الورد القرشي على قوم يضحكون ويمرحون يوم الفطر فقال: (إن كان هؤلاء تقبل منهم صيامهم فما هذا فعل الشاكرين.. وإن كان هؤلاء لم يتقبل منهم صيامهم فما هذا فعل الخائفين).
وقال يونس بن عبيد: (قال رجل لأبي تيمية: كيف أصبحت؟ قال أصبحت بين نعمتين لا أدري أيتها أفضل. ذنوب سترها الله فلا يستطيع أن يعيرني بها أحد. ومودة قذفها الله في قلوب العباد لا يبلغها عملي؟
المعاصي تزيل النعم قال تعالى: (وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفو عن كثير) [الشورى: 30].
وقال تعالى: (ذلك بأن الله لم يك مغيراً نعمة أنعمها عن قوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم) [الأنفال: 53].
وقال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه: (ما نزل بلاء إلا بذنب ولا رفع إلا بتوبة).
وورد في الأثر أن رب العزة جل جلاله يقول: (وعزتي وجلالي لا يكون عبد من عبيدي على ما أحب، ثم ينتقل إلى ما أكره، إلا انتقلت له مما يحب إلى ما يكره، ولا يكون عبد من عبيدي على ما أكره ثم ينتقل إلى ما أحب إلا انتقلت له مما يكره إلى ما يحب) ولله در القائل حين قال: 
إذا كنت في نعمة فارعها                فإن الذنوب تزيل النعم
وحطها بطاعة رب العباد               فرب العباد سريع النقم
وإياك والظلم مهما استطعت             فظلم العباد شديد الوخم
وسافر بقلبك بين الورى                 لتبصر آثار من قد ظلم
فتلك مساكنهم بعدهم                     شهود عليهم ولا تتهم
وما كان شيء عليهم أضر              من الظلم وهو الذي قد قصم
فكم ترجوا من جنان ومن               قصور وأخرى عليهم أطم
صلوا بالجحيم وفاتوا النعيم              وكان الذي نالهم كالحلم


قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: (إن للحسنة ضياءً في الوجه ونوراً في القلب وسعة في الرزق وقوة في البدن ومحبة في قلوب الخلق، وإن للسيئة سواداً في الوجه وظلمة في القلب ووهناً في البدن ونقصاً في الرزق وبغضة في قلوب الخلق).


والله من وراء القصد وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل للتواصل مع الكاتب 
0119133367
Ahmedarafa11@yahoo.com

----------


## صالح بن محمد العمودي

بحث قيم وماتع

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك أخي الكريم

----------

